# Rice drink



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

doe`s someone know how to make homemade rice drink, as an alternate to milk? I would appriciate it if someone could give me the receipe.Soy drink I can`t, it makes my ibs d much more worse. Also I`m intolerant to dairy food and milk.


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

I reckon you'd need a lot of well cooked rice for this. Sorry I don't have a recipe but the 'rice dream' isn't bad & not full of additives.I live in the UK, not sure where you are but there might be someting like this in your health store.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I did a seach for rice milk recipes on Ask Jeeves and found these:RICE MILK1 cup hot cooked rice (I use white rice and save the brown rice for eating)4 cups hot water(1 tsp. vanilla and 1 Tbs. brown or white sugar if you want a sweet flavorful milk for your cereal)Rice Milk 4 cups hot/warm water 1 cup cooked rice (I've used white or brown) 1 tsp vanillaPlace all ingredients in a blender until smooth. Let the milk set forabout 30 minutes, then without shaking pour the milk into anothercontainer ( i use an old honey jar) leaving most of the sediment in thefirst container. This makes about 4 - 4 1/2 cups.Notes: When I have used cold water and the rice was taken out of therefrigerator, it just doesn't come out that well. I don't know why butits best to use warm water and warm rice (you can nuke it if itsleftovers but freshly made is best) I have even let it set longer than30 minutes (overnight) without it making a difference.*************************************rice milk2 C rice4 C waterrinse rice to clean - pour 4 C boiling water over rice & let soak for 1-2 hours - blend 1 C soaked rice with 2 1/2 C water (can be cold water) -blend rice to a slurry (not a smooth liquid) - pour into a pot & repeatwith rest of rice - bring to a boil & then reduce heat & simmer for 20minutes - line colander with nylon tricot or a few layers of cheesecloth- put bowl under colander - pour rice mix in colander - another 1 C ofwater (or less or more) can be poured over the rice to get out more milk- press with the back of a spoon - twist nylon & squeeze out as muchmilk as possible this milk is very plain and can be flavored with oil,vanilla, salt, etc.*************************************Rice Milk contributed by Mary 2 cups rice 4 cups water Rinse rice to clean. Pour 4 cups boiling water over rice and let soak for 1 to 2 hours. Blend 1 cup soaked rice with 2 1/2 cups water (can be cold water). Blend rice to a slurry (not a smooth liquid);pour into a pot and repeat with rest of rice. Bring to a boil and then reduce heat and simmer for 20 minutes. Line colander with nylon tricot or a few layers of cheesecloth. Put bowl under colander and pour rice mix in colander. Another 1 cup of water (or less or more) can be poured over the rice to get out more milk. Press with the back of a spoon, then twist nylon and squeeze out as much milk as possible This milk is very plain and can be flavored with oil, vanilla, salt, etc. Hope those helped. You can also apparently get appliances to make it too? The search I used on Ask Jeeves was "rice milk recipes" and "making rice milk". Then just got through the results.


----------



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

Hi,thanks auroraheart for the rice receipes. One I tmade, but with oncooked rice, brown rice, I want all the minerals and vitamins. But the test was not the best.Jupiter, we have here in Israel Rice Dream, but it make me diarrhea, cause they put lot`s of stuff and oils inside what is dangerous for me, and it is very expensive. Thank you.


----------

